# Dating Chicks with Kids...



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

So last week, I was boarding with a bro and met a hawt snowboard instructor! I got her number and set a "snow-date" for Saturday afternoon. We met up, took some runs, and finished with some food and drinks at the bar. During the course of the eating/drinking, I found out that she has a 6 y/o son... I did not see that coming! The only time I've heard the term 'baby's daddy' is on Jerry Springer or in jokes.

My assessment of her: Pros- she is 24 y/o, great ass, and snowboards decently. Cons- she lives too far away, personality was a 3 on scale of 1-10, and has a kid. So the cons outweigh the pros in my situation, but it got me thinking about all the obstacles of dating a mommy.

I was wondering what experiences others may have had with this dating situation.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

find a diff girl, it never works with the kids


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

yea man it doesn't work cause you can't beat the crap out of the kids if they are little brats , she'll kick your ass








just kidding ummmmm.... is a though one


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

haha, Those are my basic thoughts as well, seeing how I have never actually tried to date a mom (and not about to start). It would seem that the kids would always be in the way. However, I also thought that maybe parents could be more responsible people... or just people with more responsibilities.

It got me thinking about all the difficulties that a single parent has with dating, among the many other sacrifices that they are making. They could be great people with a lot to offer... is it really smart to write them off so quickly?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just bang, don't date. Don't get caught up in all the baby mama drama.

I will say it was a good thing she brought up the kid issue on the first date, yea alot of guys will be scared off but at the same time its better than her telling you 3 months later that she has a kid.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Exactly :nod:

I had a one night stand with a 25 y/o who had a kid (7 years old). I woke up saw some kid standing at the end of the bed eatnig a bowl of cereal staring at me. I was like WTF?!?!?! Im outta here, never callled her back and aint saw that girl since, and she was pretty decent, but her kid scared the sh*t outta me :laugh:

When you go out with a girl who has kids its less fun cos they tend to me more protective and shy IMO. But the night i went home with her in a taxi, she didn't tell me sh*t. (super drunk) And i was not expecting it at all, i am good with kids sometimes, and i must say i dont hate them, but it was just that moment and situation which i felt i had to evacuate ASAP.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hit it and forget it x2..........If she already has a sex trophy she more than likely likes to bang. I have dated a girl with a kid but hers was only 1 1/2. Did not last long. To much baggage IMO!



Murphy18 said:


> ^^ Exactly :nod:
> 
> I had a one night stand with a 25 y/o who had a kid (7 years old). I woke up saw some kid standing at the end of the bed eatnig a bowl of cereal staring at me. I was like WTF?!?!?! Im outta here, never callled her back and aint saw that girl since, and she was pretty decent, *but her kid scared the sh*t outta me*:laugh:
> When you go out with a girl who has kids its less fun cos they tend to me more protective and shy IMO. But the night i went home with her in a taxi, she didn't tell me sh*t. (super drunk) And i was not expecting it at all, i am good with kids sometimes, and i must say i dont hate them, but it was just that moment and situation which i felt i had to evacuate ASAP.


Was it like a Rocky Dennis kinda scare, or just the fact she had a kid scare?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^ Exactly :nod:
> 
> I had a one night stand with a 25 y/o who had a kid (7 years old). I woke up saw some kid standing at the end of the bed eatnig a bowl of cereal staring at me. I was like WTF?!?!?! Im outta here, never callled her back and aint saw that girl since, and she was pretty decent, *but her kid scared the sh*t outta me*:laugh:
> When you go out with a girl who has kids its less fun cos they tend to me more protective and shy IMO. But the night i went home with her in a taxi, she didn't tell me sh*t. (super drunk) And i was not expecting it at all, i am good with kids sometimes, and i must say i dont hate them, but it was just that moment and situation which i felt i had to evacuate ASAP.:nod:


Was it like a Rocky Dennis kinda scare, or just the fact she had a kid scare?
[/quote]

ROFL!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> I woke up saw some kid standing at the end of the bed eatnig a bowl of cereal staring at me.


ROFL Murphy, you made me choke on my cereal! I would have hit the ground running in that situation, too.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^ Exactly :nod:
> 
> I had a one night stand with a 25 y/o who had a kid (7 years old). I woke up saw some kid standing at the end of the bed eatnig a bowl of cereal staring at me. I was like WTF?!?!?! Im outta here, never callled her back and aint saw that girl since, and she was pretty decent, *but her kid scared the sh*t outta me*:laugh:
> When you go out with a girl who has kids its less fun cos they tend to me more protective and shy IMO. But the night i went home with her in a taxi, she didn't tell me sh*t. (super drunk) And i was not expecting it at all, i am good with kids sometimes, and i must say i dont hate them, but it was just that moment and situation which i felt i had to evacuate ASAP.:nod:


*
Was it like a Rocky Dennis kinda scare, or just the fact she had a kid scare?*
[/quote]

Both. That kid friggin freaked me out, the way he was looking at me mad me take off


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

My girlfriend has a 20yr old son and i dont have problem...im not dating him but his mum is hot


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, I am a veteran at this very thing.

There are simply three words to describe what it's like dating a woman with kids... and the more serious the dating gets, the more true it is:

Drama, drama, drama!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Well all I can say is you better get use to it. Once you are in your mid to late 20's there is a higher chance that the person you might be dating will have a child. Reading the responses to this post definately showed your ages. I would say pass on this girl only because you already found her to be a 3 on the personality scale and the fact that she lives far away.

** Women with a child DOES NOT MEAN she is easy!!! ** Cobrafox


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ksls said:


> Well all I can say is you better get use to it. Once you are in your mid to late 20's there is a higher chance that the person you might be dating will have a child. Reading the responses to this post definately showed your ages. I would say pass on this girl only because you already found her to be a 3 on the personality scale and the fact that she lives far away.
> 
> ** Women with a child DOES NOT MEAN she is easy!!! ** Cobrafox


it means she's easier than a virgin


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Christ you guys. Either your losers that dont want responsiblity or just havnt met the right women. I started dating my gf a little over a year ago. Was more of a booty call thing. I knew she had a kid at the time. Well now its more serious. I honestly wasnt interested in having kids period at first. Now Im Im glad I stuck around. The kids father is a complete loser. Left before he was born and hasnt seen him since sept of 08. Her kid is awesome. Maybe its a rare thing but Im havn fun. If you bail everytime you find out the girl your dating has a kid or kids you might end up being one lonely dude. I can see if your 18-mid 20's not dating someone with a kid but as you get older it shouldnt be much of a deturant unless you 100% not wanting kids in your life. Judge the relationship on her not her frikn kids. If shes the mom she is suppose to be you wont have to be the dad. You shouldnt have to ever be the dad its not your kid. My gf said she doesnt want me to have to do any discipline but she doesnt stop me when I do. Ill never smack the kid thats her job but I'll tell him what the deal is if he pisses me off. He actually listens to me more when hes in trouble than her. If he doesnt do what she says he does when I do. Guess I got lucky and found a sweet GF with a kick ass kid. Im 32 and my GF is 26.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Been there done that. A lot of them are just looking for a roll in the hay.

If you're going to seriously date her, kids may become an issue especially if they live with her and they're not old enough to be left at home by themselves.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a similar experience about 2 years ago. Met this really nice girl at a club, we started talking, ended up going on 3 dates over the next month or so. Never bothered to tell me she had 3 kids till the third date when she invited me into her house. That was the end of that.
The no personality thing would turn me off to begin with. I don't care how hot a girl is, if she's a bimbo, she's not worth my time.
Plus, call me a caveman if you want, but I have no interest in playing daddy to some other dude's sperm. If I want kids, I'll have my own.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say about 95% of women are DRAMA

kids do not change that.

and you never know how she ended up with that kid, i recently found out that a good friend of mines kids are a product of incestual rape. :







: its so messed up dude. but those kids aren't physically or mentally messed up (they don't know) and shes raised them to be great little gentlemen. She's a first class woman and very very strong, but she's one in a million.

If you like someone, give her a chance, if you do and she sucks, ditch it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> I had a similar experience about 2 years ago. Met this really nice girl at a club, we started talking, ended up going on 3 dates over the next month or so. Never bothered to tell me she had 3 kids till the third date when she invited me into her house. That was the end of that.
> The no personality thing would turn me off to begin with. I don't care how hot a girl is, if she's a bimbo, she's not worth my time.
> Plus, call me a caveman if you want, but I have no interest in playing daddy to some other dude's sperm. *If I want kids, I'll have my own.*


x2

Even if i were to wake up and there was no kid there staring at me, i still would have called a cab and left straight away.

I'm 18 btw.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you are just looking for someone to have fun, then dont date girls with kids. But if you looking for someone who you want to spend the rest of your life with, it shouldnt matter if they have kids or not.

But I will say this, as you get older, the chances if finding someone with no kids is slim.

a family friend of ours who makes bank, (late 40's) has a hard time finding chicks his age without kids. But he dosent care, casue he only dates 20 year olds.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

ksls said:


> Well all I can say is you better get use to it. Once you are in your mid to late 20's there is a higher chance that the person you might be dating will have a child. Reading the responses to this post definately showed your ages. I would say pass on this girl only because you already found her to be a 3 on the personality scale and the fact that she lives far away.
> 
> ** Women with a child DOES NOT MEAN she is easy!!! ** Cobrafox


I can say from experience that some women with a kid will be easy thinking that it will make you stay around. Not always the case...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The problem with this question in this forum is that most of you ARE kids... with ALOT of growing up to do!!! Some of you may be into your 40's and may NEVER grow up... some of you may someday... time will tell---- and by judging by alot of the responses not many of you get laid much either-


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

erikcooper said:


> Well all I can say is you better get use to it. Once you are in your mid to late 20's there is a higher chance that the person you might be dating will have a child. Reading the responses to this post definately showed your ages. I would say pass on this girl only because you already found her to be a 3 on the personality scale and the fact that she lives far away.
> 
> ** Women with a child DOES NOT MEAN she is easy!!! ** Cobrafox


I can say from experience that some women with a kid will be easy thinking that it will make you stay around. Not always the case...
[/quote]

Thats another f*ck and run experience I've had, with a 22 year old named ''Coyote''







(Yes.. Coyote, sounds like b.s. not







)

Anywayz she had a 3 year old son, and though it would be good to tell me about it on the night we met up in the pub, yeah fair enough i thought. She was going on and on about him, saying how happy she was with him and stuff, saying how she would love more kids one day. Then she tells me the kids dad (26) is in prison for armed robbery, she reckons he had no interest in her or the kid anymore, and she wants to start a relationship, find a nice guy, get engaged get married and so on. She was basically trying to impress, thinking i would find it cool to stick around and call her again, she even called me after one night out asking me if she would come shopping with her and the baby, saying that we could bond more WTF?!?!, dont get me wring the kid was sweet and all, very good kid.But cummon one f*cking night out, and she is ringing me expecting me to become her babies new dad. She was on the wild side though, (total freak).

I couldn't do it, wasn't my thing nor time







Didn't wanna get dragged into it.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Yea some of them are crazy. I don't mind kids at all and even though I am 25 I wouldn't shy away from someone that had one. The problem comes in when you have lifestyle differences because you don't have a kid you have to take care of day in and day out and she does.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Every situation is different--- Ive been with girls before that have had kids and it was no big deal really.... I guess it all depends on how much of a dead beat the actual dad is--- I love kids and would never let that interfere with a relationship unless the circumstances were different-- and thats what I mean... Every situation is different-


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

erikcooper said:


> Well all I can say is you better get use to it. Once you are in your mid to late 20's there is a higher chance that the person you might be dating will have a child. Reading the responses to this post definately showed your ages. I would say pass on this girl only because you already found her to be a 3 on the personality scale and the fact that she lives far away.
> 
> ** Women with a child DOES NOT MEAN she is easy!!! ** Cobrafox


I can say from experience that some women with a kid will be easy thinking that it will make you stay around. Not always the case...
[/quote]

Or they just like dick....plain and simple. Everytime I am in Walmart and I see some young cute girl with 1-3 kids and no ring, the first thing that pops into my head is that she likes to f*ck......is that bad LOL!

You can usually tell which ones are easy and which are not. The tell tale is by the way they doll themselves up. The one wearing skimpy clothes and lots of make up is more than likely the one that is a wore out, chode loving, sex-aholic.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

do like the lions. kill and eat the kid. she will be ready to have a new one with you in a second.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright, well time for my serious answer. Why not just talk to her about the situation and just tell her that you're not really wanting to date right now but if she wants to just have fun then you are down too. If she asks, just be honest and tell her that you're not ready for the whole kid thing. She might just want to have fun or she might want a relationship. Just make sure you set the boundaries early, just be careful though cause even though she says just fun, she could be looking for a daddy.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Exactly again..

Don't get stuck in it man









Unless of course you want to change you're mind or whatever.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> The problem with this question in this forum is that most of you ARE kids... with ALOT of growing up to do!!! Some of you may be into your 40's and may NEVER grow up... some of you may someday... time will tell---- and by judging by alot of the responses not many of you get laid much either-


Agreed, lots of immature responses here.

I myself have been with my girlfriend for almost 5 years now. She has a 5 year old son, who was around 6 months when we started dating, father wanted nothing to do with her or the kid and has not been a part of their lives. I treat him like I would if he were my child, I am his father figure and he looks up to me like a father. Its been quite the experience but I wouldnt change it for the world. She is now pregnant and we are having a child of our own together, and plan on getting married and buying our first home soon.

Just wanted to share a positive view on the subject since everyone else has such great responses.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I am currently dating a girl with a 14 month old kid. Both of them are great!! The kid is freekin hilarious and my gf is pretty hott!! I never really thought i could do the whole gf with a kid but honestly guys its not that bad. The only drama is the father. He's a duchebag. Dont really give her any child support but wants to see him all the time. IDK some ppl on here need to grow up. I mean Im still a young pup at 27 years old but gee guys its really not bad. Just sucks sometimes cuz u can't just drop the pants anywhere and have sex lol..

Congrads skubasteve!! When is the lil guy/girl due??


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

gamgenius said:


> So last week, I was boarding with a bro and met a hawt snowboard instructor! I got her number and set a "snow-date" for Saturday afternoon. We met up, took some runs, and finished with some food and drinks at the bar. During the course of the eating/drinking, I found out that she has a 6 y/o son... I did not see that coming! The only time I've heard the term 'baby's daddy' is on Jerry Springer or in jokes.
> 
> My assessment of her: Pros- she is 24 y/o, great ass, and snowboards decently. Cons- she lives too far away, personality was a 3 on scale of 1-10, and has a kid. So the cons outweigh the pros in my situation, but it got me thinking about all the obstacles of dating a mommy.
> 
> I was wondering what experiences others may have had with this dating situation.


i'd hit it man! go for it.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Haha not all women with kids are just easy. Alot of them are in shitty situations with bitch ass dudes that don't wanna own up to what they did. And as far as dads wanting to see the kid and not paying any child support, hell no. If he isn't paying he has no right to see it. Take that sh*t to court and get the kid out of the bad situation.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so its ok for us guys to have kids and then have nothing to do with them?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> The problem with this question in this forum is that most of you ARE kids... with ALOT of growing up to do!!! Some of you may be into your 40's and may NEVER grow up... some of you may someday... time will tell---- and by judging by alot of the responses not many of you get laid much either-


I'm in a rare dry spell!!! You know, I consider myself mature for my age but still I am fairly young; 23 to be exact. I've dated girls with kids and honestly it wasn't much different then dating any other girl other then the fact that your not her number 1 priority. Still having a little kid in me made playing with the little kids hillariously fun so I had no issue's with it. She has to be mature aswell though because if your around enough the kids may start considering you Daddy. And it's not fair to the children to think your dad if it doesn't work out. Nothing wrong with being a father figure but if you are not their father they should be aware of that. Either or, Do what you think feels right not what a bunch of tweens, teens or adults think on a piranha forum. Their life experience is most likely much different then yours and what's the point of living life if you don't take risks.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

amen!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

throttle her and ask her if u can see her whispering eye


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

yea i would consider it but if i was in my late 30's i don't mind a serious relationship but kids have to wait i am not quite prepare for them yet at my age 23 is still to early


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

SEX TROPHYS i almost peed myself, i have never dated someone with kids but i have alot of female friends that have kids and im around them alot and it wasnt a big deal but i could imagine what it would be like dating someone with a kid, its number 1 priority for them and that means you cant really do alot with them because they have responsibilities to that child, so thats why i havent dated someone with kids i want to be able to do anything anywhere and children limit your ability to do that.

IMO its becoming harder and harder to find someone who doesnt have kids, i know alot of girls younger than me that have kids already and all i hear from them are about baby daddy drama, im 23 also.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think if you're immature, no, you shouldn't get seriously involved, period, let alone with a woman who has children. If you're a mature individual, though, then you'll see that women with children might have a bit more familial drama in their lives, but otherwise probably aren't full of any more drama than women _sans_ children. It really depends on where you are as a person and how you personally feel about her and then her children. I personally wouldn't care if the girl I was dating had children--I'd probably welcome a ready-made family at this point in my life as long as the children aren't complete brats.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

So I'm wondering what the response would be if it was the male who had a kid, and the girl wouldn't give him the time of day because of it. I mean really? sh*t happens in life. Take my sister for example, she has 2 kids, and she's only 22, 23 in July. Her oldest is going to be 4 in June. The dad split and would rather be a deadbeat than a father. If her current BF had the mentality of the majority of the posters here, then she would be missing out on a great time. He loves those kids, but he knows his place in the relationship. When she explains who he is to her, he's just mommy's friend. You guys need to get over yourself. You're not dating the kid, you're dating the chick. Just like if her parents didn't care for you, you're not dating them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> SEX TROPHYS i almost peed myself, i have never dated someone with kids but i have alot of female friends that have kids and im around them alot and it wasnt a big deal but *#1 i could imagine what it would be like dating someone with a kid, its number 1 priority for them and that means you cant really do alot with them because they have responsibilities to that child, *so thats why i havent dated someone with kids *#2 i want to be able to do anything anywhere and children limit your ability to do that.
> *
> IMO its becoming harder and harder to find someone who doesnt have kids, i know alot of girls younger than me that have kids already and all i hear from them are about baby daddy drama, im 23 also.


 #1 Well duh lol.. Dating a girl with a kid isnt bad Im tellin you guys!! I know I am not her number one priority and i accept that. But she knows that i care for that kid just as much as she does. Honestly even more then the father does. We are not currently living together or anything but i have spent alot of time with the kid and they really grow on you. When I do stay over with her and he gets up (at 5 am)I always get up and get him his bottle and get him his Frosted Flakes and a doughnut. I never though that I would want a kid but honestly its pretty cool. All three of us go all kinda places together so what you said about not being able to do alot is deff wrong. I mean if you dont wanna just go to a bar all the time. Bn 23 I wouldnt date a girl with a kid. When you get all that partying out of ur system and start to see things in a differently then you might. Im not sayin that we dont go out once and a while (usually once a month). You get used to the dads bullshit after a while. Most of them typically get jelous of you because you are with the mom. But they get over it after a while.

#2 What is a kid limiting really?? We go EVERYWHERE together. Malls, car shows, drag races, friends houses, etc...... Yea sometimes it takes a little longer to either get there or whatever but you cant say that it limits you. Bout the only thing it limits is goin to bars. Thats when you get the guys together out in the garage, grab some beer and bullshit all night.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would date a girl with a kid as long as she was cool. I see no problems with it but I think Gamegenius's situation you give her a good gutwrenching and run. She has a hot ass but a 3 on personality.......yeah that is what I would do. I have a few friends with kids that are not whores, they just were not careful and the babies father would not take responsibility. I dated the girl with the 1 1/2 year old when I was 17....obviously not in it for the relationship though she really thought I was. She was HAWT and 21 at the time LOL! I plowed it numerous times, got a few BJ's, and hit the road onto new and younger things.

Obviously if you are older like 30's I would definitely not have a problem with it because you should be into the family thing by that age anyways and if you are not I would say you never will be LOL!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I would never date a girl with a kid. f*ck THAT! I will not bring myself to be a part of a dysfunctional family and to have unnecessary drama with the father of the kid! I take care of my own kids not someone elses, and I believe a child should be brought up in a proper family with proper people, not having a bunch of low lives in the family tree(for example a second run away deadbeat father)

lol just last week I picked up a 27 year old, she told me she has a kid - as soon as she went to the washroom, I left! She goes to my school so it'll be interesting when I see her lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Everyone has made some good points. The odds are certainly against it working out since it is not exactly appealing. From the responses, I surmise that dating a single parent is just more complicated but it can be a positive experience too.

I wasn't looking for advice in regards to my recent dating encounter. That door was already closed for her, and not just because of her kid. However, the experience did make me contemplate the possibility of future situations. I'm not sure if it should be an immediate dealbreaker. I guess, under the right circumstance and with extreme reluctance, I may be open to the possibility.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

If you really dont want any kids at all......please refer to the 'anal' thread


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> *I would say about 95% of women are DRAMA *


its true. most women are a walking soap opera.

sometimes my gf's friends come over and i sit there in awe at how crazy they are. their perceptions of men and how we think are truly hilarious. but the best part is hearing about how they try to "lure" or impress men. too much "sex in the city"...they think they're that horse-faced broad in that show...then there's the fat ginger friend of my gfs who thinks she's the old fat blonde slutty one. they literally sit there (not with my gf, she sits there rolling her eyes) and tell eachother, "you're SOOOOO like *insert fat blonde slut from the show's name here*!" ive flat out laughed in a couple of their faces, and let another one know that all guys think shes a slut, and that her actions caused that. its great bringing them down a level.

the best part is that at the end of the night my gf looks like the most sane one out of all of them. then it makes me sit back and think, "damn...im glad i found the least crazy one out there." im terrified at what beasts lurk out there.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would not date a chick with a teenage daughter unless the daughter is staying at a college. No need to explain. I'm sure the older guys know exactly what i'm talking about.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I would not date a chick with a teenage daughter unless the daughter is staying at a college. No need to explain. I'm sure the older guys know exactly what i'm talking about.


But if the daughter is hot and 18....... I knew I was missing something!

b_ack51's checklist
Hot Twins CHECK
Head Cheerleader CHECK
Other Cheerleaders CHECK
Hot Mother and Daughter
Hot Asian CHECK
6 Roommates CHECK
Canadian Goose








Sex in public CHECK
Threesome
Best Friends CHECK


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Well I am currently dating a girl with a 14 month old kid. Both of them are great!! The kid is freekin hilarious and my gf is pretty hott!! I never really thought i could do the whole gf with a kid but honestly guys its not that bad. The only drama is the father. He's a duchebag. Dont really give her any child support but wants to see him all the time. IDK some ppl on here need to grow up. I mean Im still a young pup at 27 years old but gee guys its really not bad. Just sucks sometimes cuz u can't just drop the pants anywhere and have sex lol..
> 
> Congrads skubasteve!! When is the lil guy/girl due??


first off congrats to you steve. As I had said dating someone that has a kid isnt for, well kids. Ive been dating my GF almost 2 years and things are goign well. Her kids dad is a dead beat as well. She told me it was the worse 5 minutes of her life lol. She told me she wasnt lookn for a dad. At one point I broke it off because its a frikn major lifestyle change. Two months later we got back together and Ive never been happier. The biggest thing with dating someone with a kid is communication. Gotta lay all the cards on the table. Thats what we did and it was for the better. Seems a lot of single moms have X's that are total douche bags and want nothing with their own kids. Its really sad. IF you cant take responsibilty for stickn your dick in someone then dont do it.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Four magic letters: M.I.L.F.







that's all you got to know...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I haven't read all the replies in this thread, but here's what I think. It's not worth it man. These kinds of relationships always end up weird, awkward, and full of drama.

There's millions of women out there, and there's no reason to start a relationship with a handicap.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> *I haven't read all the replies in this thread*, but here's what I think. It's not worth it man. These kinds of relationships always end up weird, awkward, and full of drama.
> 
> There's millions of women out there, and there's *no reason to start a relationship with a handicap*.


Much better advice has been given. You should have read and you would have found out that a mom isn't a handicap.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ibanez247 said:


> Well I am currently dating a girl with a 14 month old kid. Both of them are great!! The kid is freekin hilarious and my gf is pretty hott!! I never really thought i could do the whole gf with a kid but honestly guys its not that bad. The only drama is the father. He's a duchebag. Dont really give her any child support but wants to see him all the time. IDK some ppl on here need to grow up. I mean Im still a young pup at 27 years old but gee guys its really not bad. Just sucks sometimes cuz u can't just drop the pants anywhere and have sex lol..
> 
> Congrads skubasteve!! When is the lil guy/girl due??


first off congrats to you steve. As I had said dating someone that has a kid isnt for, well kids. Ive been dating my GF almost 2 years and things are goign well. Her kids dad is a dead beat as well. She told me it was the worse 5 minutes of her life lol. She told me she wasnt lookn for a dad. At one point I broke it off because its a frikn major lifestyle change. Two months later we got back together and Ive never been happier. The biggest thing with dating someone with a kid is communication. Gotta lay all the cards on the table. Thats what we did and it was for the better. Seems a lot of single moms have X's that are total douche bags and want nothing with their own kids. Its really sad. IF you cant take responsibilty for stickn your dick in someone then dont do it.
[/quote]

Well said!! I completely agree with everything that you said. Communication is the key to pretty much any relationship but more so with a kid involved thats not yours.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^I don't understand - why settle for less!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> So I'm wondering what the response would be if it was the male who had a kid, and the girl wouldn't give him the time of day because of it. I mean really? sh*t happens in life. Take my sister for example, she has 2 kids, and she's only 22, 23 in July. Her oldest is going to be 4 in June. The dad split and would rather be a deadbeat than a father. If her current BF had the mentality of the majority of the posters here, then she would be missing out on a great time. He loves those kids, but he knows his place in the relationship. When she explains who he is to her, he's just mommy's friend. You guys need to get over yourself.* You're not dating the kid, you're dating the chick. Just like if her parents didn't care for you, you're not dating them.*


best post in here.

my gf's mom and brother hate me. but i dont give a sh*t. ive even told them, "you dont like me. but i personally dont care. im dating your daughter, not you. so stay out of it."

but its true. a lot of the replies in this thread are truly pathetic. some of you guys need to get your dicks wet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I havent read every post but..

personally i couldnt date a chick with a kid and thats for one reason only

i dont want to take care of another persons kid. if im gonna have a kid i want my own.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

need_redz said:


> I would never date a girl with a kid. f*ck THAT! I will not bring myself to be a part of a dysfunctional family and to have unnecessary drama with the father of the kid! I take care of my own kids not someone elses, and I believe a child should be brought up in a proper family with proper people, not having a bunch of low lives in the family tree(for example a second run away deadbeat father)
> 
> lol just last week I picked up a 27 year old, she told me she has a kid - as soon as she went to the washroom, I left! She goes to my school so it'll be interesting when I see her lol


if she gets all up in your face and bitchy tell her you had the squirts and had to rush home.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

erikcooper said:


> *I haven't read all the replies in this thread*, but here's what I think. It's not worth it man. These kinds of relationships always end up weird, awkward, and full of drama.
> 
> There's millions of women out there, and there's *no reason to start a relationship with a handicap*.


Much better advice has been given. You should have read and you would have found out that a mom isn't a handicap.
[/quote]
I've dated women with kids and I do consider it a handicap. You suddenly come into some kid's life and all 3 of you end up in this awkward situation where you don't know what to do. It's better just to avoid that crap.

Besides, a mother's responsibility is to her kid, not to fulfill her selfish needs to find a man. It's better for the kid not to have a male figure in it's life than to have guys coming and going.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> *I haven't read all the replies in this thread*, but here's what I think. It's not worth it man. These kinds of relationships always end up weird, awkward, and full of drama.
> 
> There's millions of women out there, and there's *no reason to start a relationship with a handicap*.


Much better advice has been given. You should have read and you would have found out that a mom isn't a handicap.
[/quote]
I've dated women with kids and I do consider it a handicap. You suddenly come into some kid's life and all 3 of you end up in this awkward situation where you don't know what to do. It's better just to avoid that crap.

Besides, a mother's responsibility is to her kid, not to fulfill her selfish needs to find a man. *It's better for the kid not to have a male figure in it's life than to have guys coming and going*.
[/quote]

I completely agree with that. But I still don't think it is a handicap. It is not a _selfish need_ for a woman to find a man. That is a human need. What they have to do is be careful how they go about it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW... lol this is turning comical--- I feel sorry for all the single mothers out there... according to the "P-fury" community they have no right to be in another relationship... they must stay single for the rest of their lives!!!! lol My god you guys are pathetic- and I pray none of you ever have a kid because judging by the responses you would be nowhere near capable of taking care of it... Im surprised you can take care of yourselves enough to log onto this forum-


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^ haha

KOK i always love reading your insights dont know why though,

kids arent for everyone and therefore single mothers arent for everyone,


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

none of my friends or gf's friends have kids yet. but we were just at a friends birthday party and a couple of the girls had kids. i was weirded out man...i dont know why. i dont mind kids, but im not used to showing up a party to get drunk and there's a wee anklebiter running around.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Puff said:


> none of my friends or gf's friends have kids yet. but we were just at a friends birthday party and a couple of the girls had kids. i was weirded out man...i dont know why. i dont mind kids, but im not used to showing up a party to get drunk and there's a wee anklebiter running around.


That's because you shouldn't be bringing your kids to your parties getting all crunk and what not. Find a babysitter. Or do what the people I know do, Pawn your child off on your parents so you can be a megawhore at the club and have more babies!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Scooby said:


> none of my friends or gf's friends have kids yet. but we were just at a friends birthday party and a couple of the girls had kids. i was weirded out man...i dont know why. i dont mind kids, but im not used to showing up a party to get drunk and there's a wee anklebiter running around.


That's because you shouldn't be bringing your kids to your parties getting all crunk and what not. Find a babysitter. Or do what the people I know do, Pawn your child off on your parents so you can be a megawhore at the club and have more babies!
[/quote]

Easier said than done if your parents are halfway around the world...


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Ibanez247 said:


> The biggest thing with dating *anyone* is communication. Gotta lay all the cards on the table.


fixed


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> The biggest thing with dating *anyone* is *a good canada goose*. Gotta lay all the cards on the table.


fixed
[/quote]

now fixed


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

You're not the boss of me. You're not my real daddy!!


----------

